# Best Jumper Sire



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I said other. I love Sir Sinclair. He is a multi-talented sire. Producing great offspring for several disciplines (dressage,eventing,jumpers)

I also love Consul. Pretty much the same goes for him

And Judgement ISF. I love seeing his babies go in the jumper ring. and he's very talented himself

All are owned by Iron Spring Farm

Not very impressed with Fuerst Gotthard babies honestly


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Ironman


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

could you guys maybe post pictures of these stallions just so I can see what they look like?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Dressage10135 said:


> could you guys maybe post pictures of these stallions just so I can see what they look like?


 
Breed yourself a champion


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh wow, he is gorgeous


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I bred my mare to Fuerst Gotthard, but she didn't take. I absolutely love him. Wish I could have re-bred, but my trainer backed out of the deal with the mare I was leasing. (Grrr)
I love Landkonig as well, his jump is superb.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

JDI, why do you think the mare didn't take with Fuerst Gotthard? Is his frozen low motility? He appears to only be offered frozen? 

I really like Consul, Judgement ISF, Fuerst Gotthard, Ironman, and Landkonig. Of all the horses, I keep looking at those guys...

I really like Landkonig, and agree that he has a great jump (more relaxed through the course than Fuerst Gotthard too... but I am having a hard time figuring out if he has many successful hunters and jumpers by him. 

What I am actually having a hard time figuring out is of all of the above sires, which one has the best track record for actually producing successful hunters and jumpers? I know Consul has Judgement ISF, but one could just be lucky...are there more? (I am not necessarily talking Olympic caliber).

It looks like Judgement ISF and Fuerst Gotthard only do frozen...not sure about iron man. I know my vet can do fresh...I think I remember her saying she did not have the equipment to do frozen (I have a call into her to be sure). 

The more I look, the more I seem to confuse myself. :shock:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

It was low motility. I believe I had cooled semen, this was a few years ago. They may only be offering frozen now due to FG's age. 
My vet also suspects that one "servicing" from the stallion was split up to AI 5 mares. The mechanics of Dancer's breeding couldn't have gone better, but with the low motile sperm, she didn't take. 

If you can, I highly recommend getting the International Stallion Guide - I will see if I can find the website. I have a few years' editions of their books and DVDs - very helpful


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

JDI, 
I would love if you could find the website for me so that I can order the book..that would be great to look at.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

AKPaintLover said:


> What I am actually having a hard time figuring out is of all of the above sires, which one has the best track record for actually producing successful hunters and jumpers? I know Consul has Judgement ISF, but one could just be lucky...are there more? (I am not necessarily talking Olympic caliber).
> 
> It looks like Judgement ISF and Fuerst Gotthard only do frozen...not sure about iron man. I know my vet can do fresh...I think I remember her saying she did not have the equipment to do frozen (I have a call into her to be sure).
> 
> The more I look, the more I seem to confuse myself. :shock:


I am not pushing Ironman but I do know he has been rated number 1 for hunter/jumper for several years.

All his babies are sellable and command good prices.

From another site this person posted some pictures of her Ironman babies. Here thay are.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v481/ancientoaks/ironjetfullsideperfect6ADx.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v481/ancientoaks/ironjet817trotleftsidehillextx.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v481/ancientoaks/ironstoneclvhunttrotclassxx.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v481/ancientoaks/ironstonemac907sideviewperfxxxxx.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v481/ancientoaks/ironstonejumping1408.jpg

Taken from post 3 here

What do you think of these stallion suggestions? - Chronicle Forums


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the photos. I also checked out the ironman offspring on his website. I will keep looking into him...he seemed to be quite popular on the conversation you linked to. 

What are thoughts on Gatsby?


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

I personally prefer the Avalon Equine stallions - especially Mannhattan. Excellent OLD NA with amazing scope. http://www.avalon-equine.com

I also love Eldeweiss du Bonce. He's awesome.
My mare is in foal to Mannhattan due in a few weeks and I can't wait. She took first try, and she's a maiden mare, and Mannhattan is just impressive (check out the videos from his 100 day test on there and what not).


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is the link to the book and DVD:
Stallion Book: 2009 International Stallion Guide for Sport Horses Warmblood

Here's a link to the stallions they list:
Warmblood Stallions: 2009 International Stallion Guide for Sport Horses


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

JDI, 
Those links are really helpful!! Thank you.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You're very welcome. 

I was a very well-informed 16 year old (I think? 15? 17? 18?) horse breeder


----------

